# How to Clip Hedgies Nails for the first time



## RuffBird (May 11, 2011)

I recieved my first hedgie a week ago, and his nails are looking awfully long. How do i trim them? I tried using nail clippers, but right before I'm about to clip (no where near the vein, dont worry) he jumps and gets scared...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Try while giving a foot bath


----------



## RuffBird (May 11, 2011)

o.o Sorry I'm deffinately a newbie. Is a Foot bath when you run a little bit of water into the tub or something and just let them go? I'm scared he's gonna drown because he rolls up into a ball everytime i pick him up...


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

A foot bath is like 1-2 inches of warm water in the sink. There is alot of old threads here on trimming nails,i think there is even some good how to videos posted. If you use the search you should fbe able to find them.


----------



## Hedgehogaholic (Jun 4, 2011)

LarryT is right, a foot bath really helps. Just a few inches of water in a sink (with slippery sides so that way they can't escape and I can assure you they will probably try :roll: ). I also found it helpful to get another person to hold the hedgie and once a foot sticks out for you to grab it and hold the pad of the paw. Wait a few moments for the hedgie to stop squirming because usually they will surrender to you pretty quickly and then proceed with the clipping. Be prepared to get wet :lol:.

Btw for your first time I'd recommend not trying to cut them super close to the quick in case your hedgie moves and you cut them to short, try giving the nail a little trim just to see how that goes.


----------

